# looking for shorthair



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I posted a while back about shorthairs a couple of months ago thanks for the respone on it, I'am still looking for pup or started dog. I'am willing to pay to a point most the websites i was directed to had good dogs the only problem was they were in the price range from 500.00 to 1000.00, that is out of my price range. Any other help would nice


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

scroll down and look at Daisy

http://www.montanagspc.org/available_for_adoption.htm

that would be a great dog and reasonable.

three of my pointers are currently rescues and all three are excellent hunters and nice dogs


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Wilbur dellinger...dellingers dogs, outta gainesville georgia, very dear friend, have worked several out of different litters...nice dogs and a good all around dog. Thanks Jonesy


----------



## gsp1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Its always a tough call on how much to spend, but there are reasons for higher prices such as: health, hip, hunting ability guarantee's. People can say what they want but a dogs pedigree goes along way.


----------



## psychohistory (Nov 19, 2006)

German Brittany Pointer litter in Western Massachusetts - great dogs, and you can have one for $100. Post a reply and I'll email you.


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

there is some in the classifieds from Mandan. I have a dog out of the mother and she is great.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks to all BobM gave me a spot for rescued dogs close to home here I have been in contacted with the lady I might aim that way for a dog it is pretty cool what they do for the dogs


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

these rescue sites have some very good dogs that people who dont hunt or go thru a divorce or some other trying circumstance give up.

I have several that are great hunters and also now have a good home. The nice thing about getting an adult dog is you can see what they are from the get go. They bond to you within a couple weeks.

Not all the dogs are good hunting candidates, but most are, so you have to ask some questions. Fortunately the people involved in these rescues are often very breed experienced and can tell you what the dogs are like.

They want the adoption to be successful so they have a good incentive to be honest.

All three of the dogs I've got this way were owner surrenders that would easily sell for $500.00-1,000.00 probably more on the bird dog market. Nice quality dogs


----------

